# Post A Pic of Your Hunting Jeep/Truck/Bronco



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm dying to buy a hunting rig but haven't convinced my wife yet how much we need one:redface: . 

I'd like to see some pics of all the 2cool hunting rigs so I could get some ideas.:work: Let me dream a little. Come on and show me those mudsplattered high racked bad-a** rigs! Deer and hogs hanging off of them is a plus!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is a pic of my high rack. I have approx 14' eye level. The box is based on a strongbuilt tripod's dimensions and it has a padded, swivel boat seat (very comfortable). If I had it to do over again, I would probably build it big enough for two.

It is built for the sole purpose of sitting in - stationary (no "safari style" hunting). It is fab'd out of 1/2" schedule 80, carbon steel pipe. I have a spin cast road feeder mounted on the front. It is amazing how close the deer get. 

The deer I'm pictured with was rattled in, to about 70 yards on the last morning of the 2002 - 2003 season.

The pick-up has since been painted fully camouflaged. If you are seriously looking at a hunting rig, I would suggest that whatever you get, make it something that has an enclosed cab, preferably with A/C and a heater. This year, I,ve had to use my A/C more than the heater.

Good idea on the thread and good luck deciding on a vehical.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Definitely have an enclosed cab with ac/heat. Not that it was ver cold this year but I have yet to figure out why anyone would get up at 5am in less 40 degree weather, misting rain, and then jump on a 4 wheeler across the ranch. My blood is way to thin for that. 

With that said... here's mine. LOL Brand new. There are a few scratches on it now, and thorns for tire plugs, but it works just fine. LOL *I plan to get an enclosed Polaris with high rack or top drive one day. I know it wont have ac or heat but better than a 4 wheeler. *


----------



## jeepin1000 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Jeep*

Christmas morning last year
1987 Jeep
Chevy 350, auto trans, 410 gears


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

This was my second baby. My first one was same exact thing only GAS. The on in this pic is a Diesel 3/4ton 4x4 1985. The biggest mistake was selling both  They were GREAT trucks and I can guarantee they are still running today somewhere. Both had over 220,000. The diesel was at 275k miles and ran like new.










And here is my latest:









Doesnt even compare in terms of build quality to my older babies. The 99' makes more creeking sounds than a 100yr olds bones, makes clunking sounds, banging sounds, grinding sounds. I don't even know if the 4x4 is working it feels so weak when in 4wheel drive. WIth my old trucks with a Solid Front Axle, when you engaged those bad boys you could feel the 4 wheel driving going.


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

*Kubota Huntin' Rig*

Here's my buddy's rig. I sold him the Kubota RTV900 and he had the rest customized. The top drive mirrors the stock cab, dash and all, custom front grille guard and cooler, dog boxes, water tank, auger drive electric feeder, gun holders, custom lighting, custom rear bumber. It's an awesome diesel powered vehicle with power steering and hydrostatic transmission. The Kubota is a great platform for a custom rigging like this. It's heavy duty enough to handle the extra weight and the power steering makes it handle like a dream.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

that last one is hard to beat rippen lips does great work like that as well you should give him a call if you need work done, THeres also a nice jeep for sale I think


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

El Caz - I thought I saw a Mexico pic you had of a sweet jeep.... post it if you got it.

Ruben - I used to have an 85' chevy 4X4 just like that but it was gas.

Beaver - I could afford that rig but I'd have to sell my house and live in it!

SWEEEEEEET! KEEP UM COMING!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

****** said:


> El Caz - I thought I saw a Mexico pic you had of a sweet jeep.... post it if you got it.
> 
> Ruben - I used to have an 85' chevy 4X4 just like that but it was gas.
> 
> ...


******,
That jeep belongs to my hunting partner and I don't have a better picture of it. It has a high rack with a sharpshooter chair on it. My buddy _maybe_ interested in selling it but I'm not sure. When I go down there on the weekend of the 28th, I'll try to take a pic of it.

Also, A guy that _was_ hunting with us left his high rack in Mexico and has yet to pick it up. I know he would like to sell it but... it some how needs to make it's way back to the U.S. It is an old International Harvester pick-up with a flatbed, 4wd, winch, home-made top drive, plus deer blind above top drive. I don't know what he would be asking for it but I can ask.

Oscar


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

There is no way on Earth that Kubota RTV can be stable, unless the tires are filled with cement. I'm guess there had to be suspension work done as well. The only reason I question this is because I've driven my uncles Kubota RTV, its just like that and Its not that strong in terms of suspension and stabilty. However the Diesel motor is nice and quiet.

It just looks like center of gravity is way out of whack. I guess if your on flat terrain its ok, but I wouldnt use that thing over in the HIll Country


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

RubenZamora said:


> There is no way on Earth that Kubota RTV can be stable, unless the tires are filled with cement. I'm guess there had to be suspension work done as well. The only reason I question this is because I've driven my uncles Kubota RTV, its just like that and Its not that strong in terms of suspension and stabilty. However the Diesel motor is nice and quiet.
> 
> It just looks like center of gravity is way out of whack. I guess if your on flat terrain its ok, but I wouldnt use that thing over in the HIll Country


Ruben, You are correct for the most part. Though, it is more stable than you might think. The rims are turned outward for a wider stance, and it does have the upgraded suspension option. It's more of a flat country machine and I wouldn't claim that it's comfortable on much of a grade. It's built primarily for quail hunting in Abilene where it's fairly flat or rolling.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

ttt. lets see some more......


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Bad pic*

This is the only pic 93 Z71 High rack


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Here is me & my dad's rigs in New Mexico this year.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a 1974 Dodge Ramcharger SE, factory 440 truck in Lemon Twist Yellow. Right now the only thing it has is Bogart wheels and 33 TSL Super Swamper Thronbirds on it.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

There was a really sweet pic in an article by Cody Wieser in the January issue of Boarhunter magazine. It was a classic late 60's bronco that had the convertable top and truck bed. Painted camo with a high rack it was cool!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

here's a pic of my rig. 1950 Willy's cj3a. I've owned her for about 11 years. Bought her from a friend of mine who had the jeep for 10years. My son is growing up with it. He learned how to drive in it. First pic is him at 6 years old. Second pic this year at 14.(ive posted this one before).


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

1988 Chevy K2500. A friend of mine built the high rack with some unskilled labor assistance from me and some more skilled asistance from a friend of his. My wife and I made the fabric cover which now need to be repaired or replaced after five season and the summers in between.

First season with this rack:










Link to full-sized image

Last year (fabric fading, feeder replaced with low-profile from Lamco):










Link to full-sized image

Two swivel seats up front and a 48" bench in the back (I have posted this one before):










Link to full-sized image

The rack is basically the same size as the bed of the truck. I need to re-paint it, replace or repair the fabric, and put in new carpet before next year. I also suspect I may need a new ignition switch before too long.

Edited: The front seats are on Swivel-Eze pneumatically adjustable pedestals which comes in handy when the kids are using them.


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

*The Bubba Rack!*

This is what I am hunting out of this year after my Jeep was ripped off at the lease last year! It has been named "The Bubba Rack" by my wife.

Yes, you can feel it running down the road with a good cross wind. It will do a wheel stand with 150lbs of corn in the feeder. The feeder goes back far enough that it will keep the rig from going over! You can't run the 4 wheeler like you do without the top on.....

The top is one of the BBK (I think) bow stands they were selling at Academy and Gander Mountain. Yes, I modified it myself. It has a cushion boat seat in it for comfort!

When you go to hunt there are out riggers that come out each corner to stablize it.

The cross brace in the front helps when you have to load a deer by your self. You can run your winch cable over it and wrap it around the deer. No sweat, it goes right up!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Cheap Rack*

Yet another way to finish the sentence "You might be a ******* if...":

Before I got the high rack pictured above, I did hunt two seasons out of one that a woodworking friend of mine and I built in my driveway in a few hours one night (late -- but no beer was involved). It was fabricated out of some 2x4s and a little plywood. We used cross-bracing and structure for strength and it lasted two seasons in South Texas using untreated wood. It was designed so that you bolted in a cross piece, flipped the rack up into the bed, pushed it into place, and installed the other cross piece. That way you could flip it back out and leave it at the ranch and it was a lot lighter thant the steel ones made the same way (but not as sturdy). It would have lasted longer but I had two years when I did not need it and I think it got scavenged.

I think I have some pictures at home and I'll post the ******* termite-food rack if I can find them.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Bucksnort - That is a sweet rig!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

******, I take it you like jeeps.

If you buy a Jeep, you can probably get a better deal on one if it is not classified as a "hunting jeep" (no high rack, seats or anything of the sort). It seems like once they have hunting equipment on them, the price sky-rockets!


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

If you are really wanting to get a Jeep I also suggest you take some time to learn about them. The old CJ's came with a lot of different tranny's and xfer cases over the years. Of course some of them are better than others. Also, the axles some of the axles (AMC-20) is a 2 piece axle, not something that is thought to highly of. You can replace the axle with 1 piece shafts but it is something you want to be aware of up front. It took me 2 years to find the Jeep I was looking for, and 3 years after that it got ripped off. I would suggest a removable steering wheel......


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I dig them all! The "Warden", er uh my lovely wife really likes Jeeps. Her votes usually count 3 to 1 for mine!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

****** said:


> I dig them all! The "Warden", er uh my lovely wife really likes Jeeps. Her votes usually count 3 to 1 for mine!


The advice has already been given but I will repeat it here -- doors that close, windows that roll up, and a heater are great. Also, a truck will support a much larger high rack and provides more weight on the bottom of the lever arm.

Jeeps exel at getting into tight spaces and are lighter for getting through mud, but trucks are nice to have as well. I did hunt with a couple of guys who had tripods mounted in the backs of their jeeps. It worked for them but there is no place for the kids or the cupholders!

Mine also has a gun rack which comes in handy.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

******** High Rack*

As promised, here are a couple of pictures of the late-night Home Depot high rack:










Link to full-sized image.










Link to full-sized image.

Maybe it was ugly but it did work:










Link to full-sized image.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*My Rig In the Off Season*

Here's my ride down at the beach. She's been a lot of fun and very reliable in a tough situation.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

How do you guys get successful hunts with the high racks on your trucks? I hide my truck and as soon as a doe or buck spots it, they high tail it out of there. 

I have a real good blind that I bought but I like Mexico Hunters ATV blind. I'm actually working on one like that for my ATV. Not for hunting purposes though but for Photography. I can drive where I see the birds and sit up at tree level with them which will work really great.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RubenZamora said:


> How do you guys get successful hunts with the high racks on your trucks? I hide my truck and as soon as a doe or buck spots it, they high tail it out of there.


 The deer are used to seeing ranch vehicles. If you are not in the cab of the truck they are not too concerned. There are some deer that will bolt as soon as they see the truck. Low hunting pressure (meaning most times they see the truck nothing at all happens) helps. With higher racks you can park in the brush (hiding the truck) and see over it. I'm sure it does not work everywhere.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

RubenZamora said:


> How do you guys get successful hunts with the high racks on your trucks? I hide my truck and as soon as a doe or buck spots it, they high tail it out of there.
> 
> I have a real good blind that I bought but I like Mexico Hunters ATV blind. I'm actually working on one like that for my ATV. Not for hunting purposes though but for Photography. I can drive where I see the birds and sit up at tree level with them which will work really great.


I'm sure that you're aware that the best time to hunt a particular area is the first time you hunt it. That is also true out of a high rack.

It works well if you spot a buck and you want to get in closer. If you are lucky enough to see him when you set up closer to him, you can usually suprise him and then it's too late (for him that is)!


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Bump.... anymore Macdaddy hunting rigs out there?


----------



## Cool Arrow (Oct 31, 2005)

I like that cooler rack in front of that Kubota...im gonna have one made like that for my 4 wheeler. Sweet rigs guys!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool Arrow said:


> I like that cooler rack in front of that Kubota...im gonna have one made like that for my 4 wheeler. Sweet rigs guys!


go to www.uvcountry.com they have the front racks you are talking about plus more.

Damian


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool Arrow - Check out the cooler racks at Gander Mountain.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

This is the top drive a buddy of mine built. We've spent several good seasons hunting out of it in Mexico. The adjustable top is the only way to go.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Venado - Sweet Rig


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*hunting truck*

I don't have a better picture. Its a stripped down suburban with a top drive high rack and a two seat front bumper for quail hunting.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*oops*

Didn't attach. Sorry. File too large.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*try again*

n/m


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*and this one.....*

n/m


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

*picture*

here is what I drive at the lease....


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Heres a cool pic I took over the weekend of my truck.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

*I finally have one!*

Thought it might be nice to resurrect this thread. After a year of shopping, I finally have a Jeep. I would have settled for an early 80's CJ but Mama wanted something she could go to the store and pick up the kids with. *If Mama ain't happy, aint nobody happy!*


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Skeeterboy I love that Ford. Man that is a beaut. I shall try to post mine tomorrow. I have an F-150 on a 4 inch rancho susp lift with 33x13.50 Mickey thompson baja ATZs, and a gibson dual exhaust. That is my ride at the lease but at the Ranch it is one of the other pickups.
Cody


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

****** said:


> Thought it might be nice to resurrect this thread. After a year of shopping, I finally have a Jeep. I would have settled for an early 80's CJ but Mama wanted something she could go to the store and pick up the kids with. *If Mama ain't happy, aint nobody happy!*


Congrats ******! I'm sure y'all will enjoy it. Good luck this season.


----------



## ASK (May 15, 2006)

*3010 mule*

3010 trans by kawasaki with a few adds


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

Mine still needs a little work. hwell:


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Here's my Jeep


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

2004 Ford F350 V10


----------



## Flame (Nov 10, 2006)

2004 Jeep Unlimited 3-1/2" Lift 33" Tires


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

*77' Bronco*

Here is my beast on the lease.....


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

*Pandedera Rig....*

1988 Suburban 4x4...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's what we use on the lease, 79 blazer.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Well Connected,

That's a sweet rig! We used to have a early 70's bronco on a lease I was on. It would get you anywhere but kill your backside!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Well, it's my hunting truck and my daily driver. I use a hitch basket on the back so I don't have to lift the deer so high. Getin' too old for th at.

GY


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Here are a couple pics of my hunting vehicles.

1. '05 Polaris 4-wheeler
2. Ford Supercrew (just put the rims and tires on yesterday)

Also have a 89 Toyota 4-Runner, but no pics are on the computer.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Here's mine. 1985 GMC Jimmy 4x4 w/ a new crate 350 & Flowmaster exhaust. 4 speed manual. 6" lift w/ 35" BFG Mud Tires. The top is removable. I LOVE IT!

By the way, that's my boy "driving" on my lap.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is my truck since the camo job


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice rig Oscar, hey that terrain looks familiar:wink: .


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks, I thought you'd recognize the area.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*Hunting Vehicle*

1982 Honda 110ATC. Great little vehicle. Gets me just about anywhere. and If i get stuck just get off a push your way out.


----------



## SPI-FlatsCatter (Nov 3, 2005)

*J10 Truck With High Drive Rack*

I just bought this off a 2-Cooler last year. It is the absolute nuts for practical use and will go anywhere. I don't have any pics since I custom-made the camo wrap for it, but maybe I will soon. We put it in 4Low, and set the binnacle to run about 6-8 mph and the kids take turns driving while the big guys have a frosted one on the tour......


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Sweeeet!


----------



## foulhook13 (Jan 4, 2006)

1962 Willys -


----------

